# How to get scouted as a male model?



## Retrusion (Sep 14, 2020)

What's the process for being scouted to be a male model? And I'm not talking about muscular underwear models, I'm talking about prettyboys that you see at Saint Laurent or whatever, the ones that look heroin chic and skinny as fuck. I live in a city with a huge fashion industry and hosts Fashion Weeks but have no idea how to break into it. Do I need good social media or are connections everything?


----------



## Deleted member 6403 (Sep 14, 2020)

*Not having an account on .me is the first step*


----------



## lordgandy2000 (Sep 14, 2020)

Step 1: Be >PSL6.5
Step 2: Suck Mr. Goldstein off


----------



## looksmaxxer234 (Sep 14, 2020)

Walk around in public and hope someone pulls you aside to model for them


----------



## alligatordude (Sep 14, 2020)

look like me


----------



## NVRH (Sep 14, 2020)

Social media helps you.

A modeling portfolio helps (so you send it to agencies etc)

And ofc if you're lucky enough to get scouted, you have to hang around the places people in the industry go.


----------



## SubhumanCurrycel (Sep 14, 2020)

Social media 
Take professional pics for advertising 
(((Connections)))


----------



## Deleted member 7747 (Sep 15, 2020)

Modelling agencies typically have scouting opportunities, or 'Walk-Ins', which allows members of the public to come in and be assed. If the agency like you, they tend to offer you a contract with them. I'm not sure how this is going to happen, now, because of COVID. 

The process can feel quite brutal - having a panel of assessors judging each and every square inch of your body, calculating your flaws, and telling you how you can 'improve'. If you have any past traumas of low self-esteem, or poor body-image, then you may struggle with this. 

There are certain minimum height restrictions that many agencies have. The typical average minimum requirement, for men, is 5'11 OR 6'. Your face, look, body, and build will determine what aspect of modelling you may typically find work in - editorial, runway, catalogue, print, fitness, commercial, promotional, swimsuit, etc. 

Your agency represent you and send you out to castings. Castings are almost like 'job interviews' set by clients or fashion houses. It's up to them to determine if they will use you in their campaign or not, not your agency. Your agency's sole purpose is to find you work, but they cannot guarantee that you’re going to be hired.

There are a lot of scams out there. If an agency if asking you to pay them any up-front costs, then please run away. No reputable agency would ever ask this.

And just remember, they work for you, you don't work for them. A lot of these agencies have a strange fucking way of making you think that you work for them... But that's not the case. You're the one sitting at the head of the table. Don't ever forget that.


----------



## Pietrosiek (Sep 15, 2020)

_Eriicc said:


> Modelling agencies typically have scouting opportunities, or 'Walk-Ins', which allows members of the public to come in and be assed. If the agency like you, they tend to offer you a contract with them. I'm not sure how this is going to happen, now, because of COVID.
> 
> The process can feel quite brutal - having a panel of assessors judging each and every square inch of your body, calculating your flaws, and telling you how you can 'improve'. If you have any past traumas of low self-esteem, or poor body-image, then you may struggle with this.
> 
> ...


Copy pasta? Anyway, interesting info


----------



## Deleted member 7747 (Sep 15, 2020)

Pietrosiek said:


> Copy pasta? Anyway, interesting info


Nah man, just have experience with modelling agencies. Thanks anyway son.


----------



## 6’1cel (Oct 14, 2020)

Retrusion said:


> What's the process for being scouted to be a male model? And I'm not talking about muscular underwear models, I'm talking about prettyboys that you see at Saint Laurent or whatever, the ones that look heroin chic and skinny as fuck. I live in a city with a huge fashion industry and hosts Fashion Weeks but have no idea how to break into it. Do I need good social media or are connections everything?


why are YOU asking lmao?


----------



## BlackDellisola (Oct 14, 2020)

Good zygos and height thats it


----------



## Deleted member 5292 (Oct 15, 2020)

If you have a good body just walk at the beach. I was offered a modelling contract in miami while walking on the beach on vacations. I didnt accept cuz i was an autist.


----------



## Chadelite (Oct 15, 2020)

@_Eriicc help @Salludon be a model brah

he can give you commision


----------



## Deleted member 7747 (Oct 15, 2020)

Chadelite said:


> @_Eriicc help @Salludon be a model brah
> 
> he can give you commision


Sure, if he can afford my rate. 
(20% commission on all editorial campaigns, a €5K monthly retainer, plus bi-annual trips to Mykonos and Ibiza).


----------



## Chadelite (Oct 15, 2020)

_Eriicc said:


> Sure, if he can afford my rate.
> (20% commission on all editorial campaigns, a €5K monthly retainer, plus bi-annual trips to Mykonos and Ibiza).


well if he is as good looking as the photos are he can earn 1 million a year like sean o pry or gandy 

even if he earnt 500k usd a year he can give you that

@Ozymandias get salludon a uk passport salludon must refugee max


----------



## Patient A (Oct 15, 2020)

_Eriicc said:


> Sure, if he can afford my rate.
> (20% commission on all editorial campaigns, a €5K monthly retainer, plus bi-annual trips to Mykonos and Ibiza).


pm me your pics bro


----------



## Deleted member 7747 (Oct 15, 2020)

Chadelite said:


> well if he is as good looking as the photos are he can earn 1 million a year like sean o pry or gandy
> 
> even if he earnt 500k usd a year he can give you that
> 
> @Ozymandias get salludon a uk passport salludon must refugee max


Haha I'm only joking about the rates!
...(Not really)...

I'm sure he can do well if he gives it a tries. You never know what can happen in life unless you try. 

Go for it kid, give it a shot. You never know what can happen...


----------



## Deleted member 7747 (Oct 15, 2020)

Patient A said:


> pm me your pics bro


Pics of what? My trips in Ibiza?


----------



## randomuser2407 (Oct 15, 2020)

kjsbdfiusdf said:


> *Not having an account on .me is the first step*


You think modelling agencies check looksmax.me during their background check? I don't think the site is popular enough for that.


----------



## Deleted member 5292 (Oct 15, 2020)

Salludon is a nigger. Only amnesia if he was tall could be 7 psl.


----------



## Patient A (Oct 15, 2020)

_Eriicc said:


> Pics of what? My trips in Ibiza?


No of your face, I am a small time modelling manager. I manage a few lesser known models such as Jordan Barrett and David Gandy.

I am your best shot at getting your foot in the door send me your full body and face pics. no homo. just buisness.


----------



## FootballPlaya69 (Oct 15, 2020)

Patient A said:


> No of your face, I am a small time modelling manager. I manage a few lesser known models such as Jordan Barrett and David Gandy.
> 
> I am your best shot at getting your foot in the door send me your full body and face pics. no homo. just buisness.


Sent


----------



## Patient A (Oct 15, 2020)

FootballPlaya69 said:


> Sent


nigga don't play with me I will sent you to the shadow realm


----------



## Alexanderr (Oct 15, 2020)

Be good looking enough. Seriously.


----------



## JustBeCurry (Oct 15, 2020)

gonna model after ascending just to quench my autism


----------



## Deleted member 756 (Oct 15, 2020)

@higgabigga but you said everyone on here is an incel


----------



## Deleted member 5746 (Oct 15, 2020)

LondonVillie said:


> @higgabigga but you said everyone on here is an incel


Except you


----------



## Deleted member 756 (Oct 15, 2020)

higgabigga said:


> Except you


Cope I’m the only incel on here 
you had a Stacey Latina girlfriend


----------



## Deleted member 8583 (Oct 15, 2020)

LondonVillie said:


> Cope I’m the only incel on here
> you had a Stacey Latina girlfriend


ur a chad


----------



## Deleted member 756 (Oct 15, 2020)

Most people on here could model


----------



## Hero of the Imperium (Oct 15, 2020)

Some dude tried to pull up in an SUV when I was drenched in the rain in Manhattan some years back.

Said "I'm with a modelling agency". But I'm 5'10", not 6'  , and I suspected fag vibes so I wasn't going to get in the car with some gay kidnapper (though I have robust bones and would've beat his ass)


----------



## sandcelmuttcel (Oct 15, 2020)

Models, Modeling Agencies & Photographers


Model Management connects new faces and models with scouts, international modeling agencies and model photographers.




www.modelmanagement.com


----------



## Deleted member 5292 (Oct 18, 2020)

Hero of the Imperium said:


> Some dude tried to pull up in an SUV when I was drenched in the rain in Manhattan some years back.
> 
> Said "I'm with a modelling agency". But I'm 5'10", not 6'  , and I suspected fag vibes so I wasn't going to get in the car with some gay kidnapper (though I have robust bones and would've beat his ass)


Same thing happened to me in miami. The guy who offered me a contract was gay, so i didnt trust him.


----------



## Deleted member 5292 (Oct 18, 2020)

i am 6'2 + tho amd 90 kg of pure muscle mass, so i could break his skull, but i am really high inhib.


----------

